# skunk owners



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

are there any skunk owners in norfolk area? possibley around great yarmouth


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We are in portsmouth sadly


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm in nottingham but could travel to peterborough maybe further : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

snowdrop said:


> I'm in nottingham but could travel to peterborough maybe further : victory:


Your not that far from where i come from. We regularly take trips upto Leicester with our boy to see my family lol.


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Your not that far from where i come from. We regularly take trips upto Leicester with our boy to see my family lol.


I hate going to Leicester I always get lost :devil::lol2: & we're always taking ours everywhere too :lol2:, you'll have to pop round one day :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

snowdrop said:


> I hate going to Leicester I always get lost :devil::lol2: & we're always taking ours everywhere too :lol2:, you'll have to pop round one day :2thumb:


Lol i hate Leicester too thats why i moved down here. Our boy is on breeding loan in Halifax atm lmao


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Lol i hate Leicester too thats why i moved down here. Our boy is on breeding loan in Halifax atm lmao


I can't blame you lol! I see, off for a dirty weekend is he. :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

snowdrop said:


> I can't blame you lol! I see, off for a dirty weekend is he. :lol2:


Ermmm more like a dirty month while i have the baby and get used to her being around. Had enough of him humping my loo brush lmao


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

selina20 said:


> We are in portsmouth sadly


we live in selsey near chichester got our skunks from portsmouth =]


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

liam.b said:


> we live in selsey near chichester got our skunks from portsmouth =]


I presume from Michelle lol. Shes the portsmouth exotics lady XD. Nice to see more people local who have them though XD.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

selina20 said:


> I presume from Michelle lol. Shes the portsmouth exotics lady XD. Nice to see more people local who have them though XD.


Haha yep wouldn't go anywhere else for exotics now lol. And yeah how many you got? Are you breeding?


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Ermmm more like a dirty month while i have the baby and get used to her being around. Had enough of him humping my loo brush lmao


Oh I know that feeling! It's very funny when he starts humping the dog though:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

liam.b said:


> Haha yep wouldn't go anywhere else for exotics now lol. And yeah how many you got? Are you breeding?


Have got one boy atm who has knocked up 2 females lol. Will only ever have one though as he can be a handfull at times lmao



snowdrop said:


> Oh I know that feeling! It's very funny when he starts humping the dog though:lol2:


Lol my skunk hates dogs


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Have got one boy atm who has knocked up 2 females lol. Will only ever have one though as he can be a handfull at times lmao


oh lol fair enough, love our two the females so grumpy now shes preggers its well funny.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

liam.b said:


> oh lol fair enough, love our two the females so grumpy now shes preggers its well funny.


i hear you so well on grumpy females i have 2 here :gasp:

an its selinas bandits fault lol 


so all fingers toes an what ever else you can cross is being crossed here about 2 wks left to go lol


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Only a couple of weeks for Lavender now too! Got a skunk-cam set up so I can relax a bit better this year!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> i hear you so well on grumpy females i have 2 here :gasp:
> 
> an its selinas bandits fault lol
> 
> ...


Its not his fault that they wanted to have him as soon as he came in through the door XD


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> Only a couple of weeks for Lavender now too! Got a skunk-cam set up so I can relax a bit better this year!!!


 
all mine have now given birth :2thumb: hope everyone else's skunkies do ok.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> i hear you so well on grumpy females i have 2 here :gasp:
> 
> an its selinas bandits fault lol
> 
> ...


ohhhh =[ if the 60 odd days gestation thing i saws true choochoo's got about a month >.>


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

liam.b said:


> ohhhh =[ if the 60 odd days gestation thing i saws true choochoo's got about a month >.>


 
tbh i dont bother putting dates on skunk pregnancies now lol as they never drop when they are supposed to lol its always either before or ages after ha ha 

they can retain to pregnate themselves so dosnt always happen when it should lol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> tbh i dont bother putting dates on skunk pregnancies now lol as they never drop when they are supposed to lol its always either before or ages after ha ha
> 
> they can retain to pregnate themselves so dosnt always happen when it should lol


 
They can also re=absorb too & no kits arrive :gasp: Think this happend the 1st year I let my girlies have some fun :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> They can also re=absorb too & no kits arrive :gasp: Think this happend the 1st year I let my girlies have some fun :whistling2::lol2:


yups i have had that happen as well last year.........they can be such complicated lil so an so's cant they lol :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Thought a few pics of the new kits would keep the excitement going for those waiting for their skunks to give birth :2thumb:

A 2 week old kit with a 2 day old kit.













Tiny cuties


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Thought a few pics of the new kits would keep the excitement going for those waiting for their skunks to give birth :2thumb:
> 
> A 2 week old kit with a 2 day old kit.
> 
> ...


 
AWWWW just look at them ickle faces they are coming on fantastically ken well done


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Thought a few pics of the new kits would keep the excitement going for those waiting for their skunks to give birth :2thumb:
> 
> A 2 week old kit with a 2 day old kit.
> 
> ...


Adorable lol. So glad Emma is doing the hard work tho lmao


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

Awwww baby Skunkies are cute.... Not as cute as baby coonies tho  lolol


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

RaccoonsRule said:


> Awwww baby Skunkies are cute.... Not as cute as baby coonies tho  lolol


 
Oh I don't know, I think they are equally cute :no1:


----------



## RaccoonsRule (Aug 24, 2009)

carlycharlie said:


> Oh I don't know, I think they are equally cute :no1:



I know  you know im only pulling ya leg!! lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

dont pull his leg too hard it may fall off in his fragile state of not much sleep michelle lol


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

What noticeable changes are there when their ready to pop?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

liam.b said:


> What noticeable changes are there when their ready to pop?


 
Sometimes NONE at all :gasp:

2 of mine got quite clingy & attentions seeking, the other stayed in her pen & got grumpy. The nipples develop more & they often look like they have swallowed a melon lol They can also start spending more time sleeping in their box and lying with their bellys flat on the ground on cold floors to cool them I assume.

I noticed with one of mine (the one who has litters of 8 or 9 kits) has an arch appear in her upper back not long before kits arrive. 

Also this year I noticed the obvious dilation/swelling of their lady bits :blush::lol2:

Some people say they chase the male away but mine have given birth with the male still there & only a couple of days later did they kick him out.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Sometimes NONE at all :gasp:
> 
> 2 of mine got quite clingy & attentions seeking, the other stayed in her pen & got grumpy. The nipples develop more & they often look like they have swallowed a melon lol They can also start spending more time sleeping in their box and lying with their bellys flat on the ground on cold floors to cool them I assume.
> 
> ...


 
agree with this i have one here that you cant even tell other than her nipples up thats she is pregs till about 5 days before she drops the other has just become a grumpy cow bag an wont even come an have a cuddle now


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> agree with this i have one here that you cant even tell other than her nipples up thats she is pregs till about 5 days before she drops the other has just become a grumpy cow bag an wont even come an have a cuddle now


Fingers crossed for Bandit babies. Cant wait to see what wierd and wonderful surprises come out of these litters. Hope our baby boy is being good


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Fingers crossed for Bandit babies. Cant wait to see what wierd and wonderful surprises come out of these litters. Hope our baby boy is being good


 
he is lol he is throwing out his coat at the moment so looks hummm short haired instead of long lol bless him


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> he is lol he is throwing out his coat at the moment so looks hummm short haired instead of long lol bless him


Hes not lost his gorgeous fan tail has he :gasp::gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

he still has that at the moment lol he keeps showing it me along with his bottom ha ha such a good job he has a cute bum lol :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> he still has that at the moment lol he keeps showing it me along with his bottom ha ha such a good job he has a cute bum lol :flrt:


Lol anyone would think he would spray with him doing that but we all know that Mr Bandit is all bark and no bite the silly sod. I miss him stamping at me down the hall and begging when i go into the fridge lmao


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Oooo he is doing plenty of stamping an begging here ha ha bless him he stamps away at me until he realises i have food an then he loves me ha ha ha :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oooo he is doing plenty of stamping an begging here ha ha bless him he stamps away at me until he realises i have food an then he loves me ha ha ha :lol2:


Hehehehe thats our Bandit bless him


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

My girls started moving her bedding and laying belly flat on the metal bottom of her dog cage and I've worked out she should be at 40 odd days now


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

liam.b said:


> My girls started moving her bedding and laying belly flat on the metal bottom of her dog cage and I've worked out she should be at 40 odd days now


Good luck XD


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Haha I want her to pop now!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

liam.b said:


> Haha I want her to pop now!!


 
Those next few weeks are going to be hell while you wait & watch with baited breath :whistling2:

Wishing you all the best.........having baby skunkies is great. One of my older kits sprayed someone for the first time last night lol She is only 4 weeks old :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Those next few weeks are going to be hell while you wait & watch with baited breath :whistling2:
> 
> Wishing you all the best.........having baby skunkies is great. One of my older kits sprayed someone for the first time last night lol She is only 4 weeks old :2thumb:


OMG i bet that was so cute baby skunk spray smells so sweet :flrt::lol2:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

carlycharlie said:


> Those next few weeks are going to be hell while you wait & watch with baited breath :whistling2:
> 
> Wishing you all the best.........having baby skunkies is great. One of my older kits sprayed someone for the first time last night lol She is only 4 weeks old :2thumb:


lol yeah her head looks too small for her body when she lays flat now haha and baby spray smell? really....


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh yeahm baby stinky smell......its like sweet garlic lol

All the babies let off now & then without even stomping etc & it leaves an aroma wafting around the house for ages lol Basically baby botty burps :whistling2::lol2:

My 2 eldest kits are now walking around & its so cute to watch them playing now after them being all wobbly on their legs a week ago


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Oh yeahm baby stinky smell......its like sweet garlic lol
> 
> All the babies let off now & then without even stomping etc & it leaves an aroma wafting around the house for ages lol Basically baby botty burps :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> My 2 eldest kits are now walking around & its so cute to watch them playing now after them being all wobbly on their legs a week ago


awwww wow they sound to be doing fantastic ken 

though i still say awwwwwww to baby skunk bottom burpys :flrt::lol2:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

carlycharlie said:


> Oh yeahm baby stinky smell......its like sweet garlic lol
> 
> All the babies let off now & then without even stomping etc & it leaves an aroma wafting around the house for ages lol Basically baby botty burps :whistling2::lol2:
> 
> My 2 eldest kits are now walking around & its so cute to watch them playing now after them being all wobbly on their legs a week ago


omggggg yours are walking round mine are still in her belly! lol they sound funny


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Still at that undecided stage with Lavender. I think she's due in a couple of weeks, but not sure! SO looking forward to babies!!! Glad to hear current litte3rs are doing well : victory:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> Still at that undecided stage with Lavender. I think she's due in a couple of weeks, but not sure! SO looking forward to babies!!! Glad to hear current litte3rs are doing well


Cheers chucks - got 5 females & 2 males in total 

Wishing you well with Lavenders kits this year coz last years were gorgeous :2thumb:

BTW we have a skunk stall sorted for the exotic pet day in July - MrsP agreed to organise it for us :no1: So that means we have skunks, raccoons, foxes & gophers covered this year lol


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> Cheers chucks - got 5 females & 2 males in total
> 
> Wishing you well with Lavenders kits this year coz last years were gorgeous :2thumb:
> 
> BTW we have a skunk stall sorted for the exotic pet day in July - MrsP agreed to organise it for us :no1: So that means we have skunks, raccoons, foxes & gophers covered this year lol


Cheers! Glad you got the skunk stall covered. I now have a 17yo autistic lad to care for, so I won't make it this year if he's still with me as he can't cope with crowds and is more than a little scared of the skunkies (which is useful, as he won't go past them to get to my tool shed!!).


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

.....lol had to take a pic, if shes not preggers im worried about her belly :gasp: pretty sure shes lost fur on her belly and her nipples look bigger though.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

She does look rather round lol


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

carlycharlie said:


> She does look rather round lol


haha :no1:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Awww... bottom burp sounds so much nicer than the terms we use.

I must be honest with you Emma, I've been missing skunkie cuddles.. you might have another new addition to the household. :halo:


----------

